# LR 4.2 RC available on Adobe Labs



## donoreo (Aug 28, 2012)

Try it out now.  

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-2/

Features


New Camera Support


The following new cameras are now supported:


Canon EOS 650D / Rebel T4i
Canon EOS M
Fuji FinePix F800EXR
Leaf Credo 40
Leaf Credo 60
Nikon 1 J2
Panasonic DMC-FZ200
Panasonic DMC-G5
Panasonic DMC-LX7
Pentax K-30
Sony DSC-RX100

Lens Mount	Lens Name

Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM	Canon
Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM	Canon
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM	Canon
Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM	Canon
Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM	Canon
Zeiss Distagon T* 1,4/35 ZE	Canon
Zeiss Distagon T* 2/25 ZE	Canon
LEICA APO ELMAR-S 180 mm f/3.5 (CS)	Leica
LEICA APO MACRO SUMMARIT-S 120 mm f/2.5 (CS)	Leica
LEICA APO-SUMMICRON-M 50 mm f/2 ASPH.	Leica
LEICA ELMARIT-S 30 mm f/2.8 ASPH. (CS)	Leica
LEICA SUMMARIT-S 35 mm f/2.5 ASPH. (CS)	Leica
LEICA SUMMARIT-S 70 mm f/2.5 ASPH. (CS)	Leica
LEICA SUPER-ELMAR-S 24 mm f/3.5 ASPH	Leica
LEICA VARIO-ELMAR-S 30-90 mm f/3.5-5.6 ASPH.	Leica
Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR	Nikon
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G ED VR	Nikon
Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM	Nikon
Tamron SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD A007N	Nikon
Zeiss Distagon T* 1,4/35 ZF.2	Nikon
Zeiss Distagon T* 2/25 ZF.2	Nikon
Pentax smc D FA 645 25mm F4 AL (IF) SDM AW	Pentax
Pentax smc DA 40mm F2.8 XS	Pentax
Pentax smc DA 50mm F1.8	Pentax
Pentax smc DA 645 25mm F4 AL (IF) SDM AW	Pentax
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 DC HSM	Pentax
Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM	Sigma
Sigma 105mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro	Sony
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 DC HSM	Sony
Fixed Issues


The following issues have been fixed in Lightroom 4.2 release candidate:


Folder stacks with virtual copies get unstacked when moving to another folder.
Stacked photos get hidden in both the Grid view and Filmstrip. This occurs when photos get unstacked as a result of enabling auto-stacking.
Errors encountered when publishing videos to Facebook through the Facebook Publish Service.
Users may have occurred problems when trying to enter the Web Module from Library.
Unable to edit JPEG photos in Photoshop Elements.
Unable to upload files to Flickr if there is a carriage return in either the Title or Caption fields (Win only).
Background graphics that are applied to a Book globally may not appear as expected in a Saved PDF.
Certain book covers had spine text positioned in a Horizontal manner, not Vertical.
Double byte characters are not being exported to PDF in Books.
Photos were exported with original GPS coordinates recorded by the camera, not with the GPS coordinates updated in Lightroom.
Keyboard shortcuts in the Develop module sometimes do not work when editing an image in Process Version PV2010.
Parents and synonyms of "do not export" keywords also do not export.
Audio does not play in video files after creating a slideshow containing music (win7 only).
Tether support not working for Nikon D4, D800 , and D800E (win only).


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! Can we just download and it'll replace the 4.1?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Aug 28, 2012)

Also replaced LR 4.1 on my Mac Book Pro. Worked like an update release not a released candidate.


----------



## JimHess43 (Aug 28, 2012)

yorkiemom said:


> Thanks! Can we just download and it'll replace the 4.1?



On Windows computers the installation will replace the previous version.  And, you cannot just download the release candidate.  It also must be installed after it is downloaded.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 28, 2012)

So far, so good.

Jim


----------



## Gene_mtl (Aug 28, 2012)

Still no fix for the broken Auto-tone, it seems. <Sigh>


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene_mtl said:


> Still no fix for the broken Auto-tone, it seems. <Sigh>



I don't know. I just gave it some very hard photos (range of bright light and shadows) and auto seemed to do a pretty good job. 
Not perfect, acceptable, and a great place to start from.


----------



## JimHess43 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know this isn't going to mean very much to almost all of you. But I'm still using a 32-bit Windows 7 computer. And I must say that this release candidate is noticeably snappier, more responsive. This is the fastest I have seen Lightroom function. And that includes Lightroom 3. I just hope nothing happens to ruin what has been done. Very impressed!


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 29, 2012)

Installed the update and it is snappier on my machine. Well done Adobe!


----------



## donoreo (Aug 29, 2012)

So it feels "teh snappier"?  Anyone on a Mac report on that?  I have not had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 29, 2012)

Tethered capture works on a D800 (and presumably then D4 but didn't try).  I don't do that normally so can't say if it works well, but I had the camera hooked up doing FOCAL and tried it, and it did capture an image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2012)

That's good to hear guys!  Early reports do seem to be looking promising.


----------



## teefus (Aug 29, 2012)

i downloaded the update and installed it. still no support for tethered capture on the 5d mark 3 (sigh). now tethered capture does not work on my mark 2 either. how do i uninstall? i have a shoot tomorrow morning that i need to be tethered for. thanks, craig


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2012)

Teefus, there are rumblings on the web about the Canon tether software crashing on Mountain Lion.  That could explain why Mk3 tether support's not included yet.

Not sure why the Mk2's not working though. You're on 10.6?  To uninstall, just trash it and download 4.1 again.


----------



## teefus (Aug 29, 2012)

i'm on 10.6.8. i shut down lightroom, restarted, untethered the mark 2 and popped out the battery. it started working again but that was a little scary. thanks for the help.


----------



## BigIronCruiser (Sep 1, 2012)

Switching between images in the 4.2RC1 Develop module vs 4.1 is like comparing a dragster to a turtle.  Adobe obviously did something that SIGNIFICANTLY improved performance, but don't expect them to admit it.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 3, 2012)

Auto-tome in LR4.1 in my opinion is significantly better than in LR3.6 and gives a much better starting point for further adjustment. I hope they don't fix it !


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 3, 2012)

donoreo said:


> Try it out now.
> 
> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-2/
> 
> ...



So there is no need to upgrade at the moment unless you really need to !


----------



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2012)

LR4.2RC is not an upgrade, It is a candidate for user testing.  When LR4.2 final is released, your LR4.1 version will detect the update (not _upgrade_, there are no new features) and suggest to you that you might want to update. 

Installing LR4.2RC should leave LR4.1 in place.  It does not.  So for me this is one new bug introduced in the RC.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Installing LR4.2RC should leave LR4.1 in place.  It does not.  So for me this is one new bug introduced in the RC.



That's intentional AFAIK.  Only leaves the old version in place for beta's, not RC's.


----------



## donoreo (Sep 4, 2012)

I have done some quick testing.  It is faster on my Mac.  Rendering is faster and switching modules is faster.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm finding the reverse, I am finding that infrequently (but more than once an hour) it goes through a period of insanity - hang, white bands flashing over the whole window, the icon (windows) disappears, comes back, an extra icon named "besel" or some such flashes, then after a while it settles down and works again.  It seems clicking around randomly with the mouse sometimes help bring it back to sanity.

I'm working on Windows 7x64 bit SP1 with the 64 bit version.

I can't find any pattern, other than I always have a 2nd monitor up when it happens (but then again I almost always have a 2nd monitor up).

This had happened in LR 4.1 but very, very infrequently, not enough I can saw this is really the same.  But this is fairly frequent and annoying.

And I don't think it is faster, it actually seems slower.


----------



## drnphoto (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello all,

I also moved to 4.2 RC and have seen a difference in speed on my old iMac.  Just curious how long Adobe keeps it RC before this is made into an official release.  I just learned that my Motibodo keyboard does not work with 4.2 RC.  4.2 RC has overwritten 4.1 so I can't go back and if I do, I don't want to reinstall the keyboard and presets.  Is there a way to go back and keep the configs the same from my original 4.1 install than doing a new 4.1 install?  Thanks.

Derrick


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Derrick, welcome to the forum!  You should just be able to uninstall and reinstall 4.1 without losing anything.  Are Motibodo saying that won't work?


----------



## BigIronCruiser (Sep 7, 2012)

Ferguson said:


> I'm finding the reverse, I am finding that infrequently (but more than once an hour) it goes through a period of insanity - hang, white bands flashing over the whole window, the icon (windows) disappears, comes back, an extra icon named "besel" or some such flashes, then after a while it settles down and works again.  It seems clicking around randomly with the mouse sometimes help bring it back to sanity.
> 
> I'm working on Windows 7x64 bit SP1 with the 64 bit version.
> 
> ...



I saw this quite frequently when running LR3.x and LR4.1 on two different PC's that were pretty well configured, and it would occasionally hang to the point of requiring a re-boot.  The root cause could have been anything, but the behavior suggested something related to the graphics adapter.  I bought a new PC in June with a Core i7-3930k (because LR4.1 was a pig when editing D800 images), and haven't experienced any hangs since.  Upgrading included a faster processor and a faster graphics adapter with more memory, so the jury is out as to which of those made the difference.  

fyi/Editing D800 images improved moderately with the Core i7-3930k, but the improvement after installing LR4.2RC1 has been dramatic.  I haven't seen anything in the Adobe release notes to suggest they did anything to improve performance, but something definitely changed.


----------



## donoreo (Aug 28, 2012)

Try it out now.  

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-2/

Features


New Camera Support


The following new cameras are now supported:


Canon EOS 650D / Rebel T4i
Canon EOS M
Fuji FinePix F800EXR
Leaf Credo 40
Leaf Credo 60
Nikon 1 J2
Panasonic DMC-FZ200
Panasonic DMC-G5
Panasonic DMC-LX7
Pentax K-30
Sony DSC-RX100

Lens Mount	Lens Name

Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM	Canon
Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM	Canon
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM	Canon
Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM	Canon
Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM	Canon
Zeiss Distagon T* 1,4/35 ZE	Canon
Zeiss Distagon T* 2/25 ZE	Canon
LEICA APO ELMAR-S 180 mm f/3.5 (CS)	Leica
LEICA APO MACRO SUMMARIT-S 120 mm f/2.5 (CS)	Leica
LEICA APO-SUMMICRON-M 50 mm f/2 ASPH.	Leica
LEICA ELMARIT-S 30 mm f/2.8 ASPH. (CS)	Leica
LEICA SUMMARIT-S 35 mm f/2.5 ASPH. (CS)	Leica
LEICA SUMMARIT-S 70 mm f/2.5 ASPH. (CS)	Leica
LEICA SUPER-ELMAR-S 24 mm f/3.5 ASPH	Leica
LEICA VARIO-ELMAR-S 30-90 mm f/3.5-5.6 ASPH.	Leica
Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR	Nikon
Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G ED VR	Nikon
Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM	Nikon
Tamron SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD A007N	Nikon
Zeiss Distagon T* 1,4/35 ZF.2	Nikon
Zeiss Distagon T* 2/25 ZF.2	Nikon
Pentax smc D FA 645 25mm F4 AL (IF) SDM AW	Pentax
Pentax smc DA 40mm F2.8 XS	Pentax
Pentax smc DA 50mm F1.8	Pentax
Pentax smc DA 645 25mm F4 AL (IF) SDM AW	Pentax
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 DC HSM	Pentax
Sigma 18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM	Sigma
Sigma 105mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro	Sony
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 DC HSM	Sony
Fixed Issues


The following issues have been fixed in Lightroom 4.2 release candidate:


Folder stacks with virtual copies get unstacked when moving to another folder.
Stacked photos get hidden in both the Grid view and Filmstrip. This occurs when photos get unstacked as a result of enabling auto-stacking.
Errors encountered when publishing videos to Facebook through the Facebook Publish Service.
Users may have occurred problems when trying to enter the Web Module from Library.
Unable to edit JPEG photos in Photoshop Elements.
Unable to upload files to Flickr if there is a carriage return in either the Title or Caption fields (Win only).
Background graphics that are applied to a Book globally may not appear as expected in a Saved PDF.
Certain book covers had spine text positioned in a Horizontal manner, not Vertical.
Double byte characters are not being exported to PDF in Books.
Photos were exported with original GPS coordinates recorded by the camera, not with the GPS coordinates updated in Lightroom.
Keyboard shortcuts in the Develop module sometimes do not work when editing an image in Process Version PV2010.
Parents and synonyms of "do not export" keywords also do not export.
Audio does not play in video files after creating a slideshow containing music (win7 only).
Tether support not working for Nikon D4, D800 , and D800E (win only).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

That's good to hear BigIronCruiser.  D800 are chunky files for any computer to handle, so it's good to hear you're seeing improvements.


----------



## drnphoto (Sep 10, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Derrick, welcome to the forum!  You should just be able to uninstall and reinstall 4.1 without losing anything.  Are Motibodo saying that won't work?



Hi Victoria,

Motibodo said I should check with Adobe as they don't know how to back rev it......(?).  As far as the reinstall, I am not sure how to proceed.  Do I use my original LR4 upgrade disk then it pulls down 4.1? My concern is overwriting or losing presets, Motibodo macros and my catalog.  I am new to LR (2 months) as I was an Aperture user for 4 years.  BTW, I won't go back..... =)  Thanks for any guidance.

Derrick


----------



## clee01l (Sep 10, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's good to hear BigIronCruiser.  D800 are chunky files for any computer to handle, so it's good to hear you're seeing improvements.


Based upon this comment, I installed LR4.2RC on my 3GB Win7-32 laptop that I have in the field ATM. I was able to import 238 D800 NEFs faster than I could 100 NEFs yesterday on LR4.1.  And in spite of an earlier conversation I was able to install LR4.2RC without it overwriting my LR4.1 This is something I could not do on OSX.


----------

